# Shimano 105 10 speed R/Hand shifter



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2021)

My friend is looking for a Shimano 105 (5700 I think?) 10 speed R/Hand shifter or even a set (double) for his 7 year old Cube, he’s happy to buy new but everywhere looks to be out of stock. Does anyone know of any available, or does anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2021)

I possibly still have a RH shifter off my old road bike. If I still have it, it is 10 speed ultegra or 105. If I remember I’ll check tomorrow.


----------



## monkers (9 Mar 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> My friend is looking for a Shimano 105 (5700 I think?) 10 speed R/Hand shifter or even a set (double) for his 7 year old Cube, he’s happy to buy new but everywhere looks to be out of stock. Does anyone know of any available, or does anyone have one for sale?



@Spiderweb 

Backup plan? A new pair for £133 available in case Ming forgets to look or doesn't have one.

https://www.transitioncycles.co.uk/products/shimano-105-5700-double


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> @Spiderweb
> 
> Backup plan? A new pair for £133 available in case Ming forgets to look or doesn't have one.
> 
> https://www.transitioncycles.co.uk/products/shimano-105-5700-double


Thank you so much for this info, I don’t know how you found these as I’ve looked everywhere for my friend and no stock anywhere!
It is new set he really wants so I’ve passed on the information.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I possibly still have a RH shifter off my old road bike. If I still have it, it is 10 speed ultegra or 105. If I remember I’ll check tomorrow.


Thank you for your reply Ming, I’m sure he would prefer a new set so I’ve passed on the link that @monkers posted up thread.👍


----------



## monkers (9 Mar 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Thank you so much for this info, I don’t know how you found these as I’ve looked everywhere for my friend and no stock anywhere!
> It is new set he really wants so I’ve passed on the information.



You are very welcome, glad to know it helped. The discount is a cherry on the cake.


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Thank you so much for this info, I don’t know how you found these as I’ve looked everywhere for my friend and no stock anywhere!
> It is new set he really wants so I’ve passed on the information.


Hopefully he’s bought them as showing as out of stock now


----------



## T4tomo (9 Mar 2021)

not everyone's cup of tea, but if you cant get RH shifter to match current LH, then Microshift do some decent 10spd shifters and can be found via ebay or other outlets at keen prices. Fully Shimano compatible, LH has trim function etc similar to 105 and it works very well. It has 2 separate paddles and the brake lever just does braking. You can't use 10sp Tiagra 4700 as the pull ration is different. 

It saves upgrading everything else to 11 speed.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Hopefully he’s bought them as showing as out of stock now


Yes he bought them first thing this morning.


----------



## monkers (9 Mar 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Yes he bought them first thing this morning.



@Spiderweb

I'm pleased.

Actually when I was searching, I found that Halfords have the levers, but they want £250 so I kept searching. I gave up when I found a pair at £133 thinking this was going to be the best price or very close to it.

The only difference being the colour of the levers being either silver or black.

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...le-road-sti-levers-10-speed-black-353281.html


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Mar 2021)

@monkers £133/pair is an absolute bargain, my friend is delighted, thank you again.


----------



## newts (9 Mar 2021)

Shimano shifters seem to very elusive, Iv'e been waiting for an Ultegra hydraulic lever warranty replacement since last August. 
I kept being promised it would be 4-6 weeks & recently told it will now be late June at the very earliest.


----------



## monkers (9 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> Shimano shifters seem to very elusive, Iv'e been waiting for an Ultegra hydraulic lever warranty replacement since last August.
> I kept being promised it would be 4-6 weeks & recently told it will now be late June at the very earliest.


@newts

Sorry to hear this. Is your bike off the road? Perhaps if you post further details, we might help find one so that you can pursue your claim?


----------



## newts (9 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> @newts
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Is your bike off the road? Perhaps if you post further details, we might help find one so that you can pursue your claim?


Yes, the bikes been off the road all this time with a failed shifter. 
I have another bike albeit not as nice to ride, so not the end of the world in amongst everything else going on in the world.
It's being done by LBS (they've already been credited by Madison for the part), they weren't keen a while back when i offered to purchase one elsewhere & them credit me back for it. Currently it appears they are no longer any available in the UK.


----------



## monkers (9 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> Yes, the bikes been off the road all this time with a failed shifter.
> I have another bike albeit not as nice to ride, so not the end of the world in amongst everything else going on in the world.
> It's being done by LBS (they've already been credited by Madison for the part), they weren't keen a while back when i offered to purchase one elsewhere & them credit me back for it. Currently it appears they are no longer any available in the UK.



You are more predisposed to patience than me. I'd be really quite cross! Have you been offered an exchange bike, a refund, compensation for loss of use, or any other remedy?


----------



## newts (9 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> You are more predisposed to patience than me. I'd be really quite cross! Have you been offered an exchange bike, a refund, compensation for loss of use, or any other remedy?



No offers of help in any form, only abrupt emails when i requested information (very politely) as they weren't keeping me updated on the situation. 

I bought the bike online in early 2019 as it was £700 cheaper, they were offered the chance to meet me part way but declined to shift even £1. 
This may be influencing the situation.
The LBS became involved when the first round of bike (bearing) issues presented & the manufacturer arranged & paid for them the repair. 
Naturally they were approached when the shifter problem arose & happily agreed to rectify. I'm not well known to them as a customer but have spent in excess of 1.5k with them since taking up cycling again. 
It's not their fault the shifter is in short supply, but i do feel they were obstructive & unhelpful when i suggested a way forward some weeks ago.


----------



## monkers (9 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> No offers of help in any form, only abrupt emails when i requested information (very politely) as they weren't keeping me updated on the situation.
> 
> I bought the bike online in early 2019 as it was £700 cheaper, they were offered the chance to meet me part way but declined to shift even £1.
> This may be influencing the situation.
> ...



@newts 

Hi

If I may be so bold? I'd be mightily pissed off with this situation. I think I'd make a temporary repair to make the bike usable, and if they refuse to compensate for the cost, then I think I'd be making use of the Small Claims court.

I think a reasonable solution is to fit 105 R7025 shifters in place of the Ultegras until they become available. There are some ex-display discounted ones available here. 

https://www.triuk.com/search/r7025

Good luck whatever you choose to do.


----------



## newts (9 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> @newts
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


I'm very pissed off with the situation.
As the bike is in their possesion i'm reluctant to put too much pressure on, i'd like it back in the pristine condition it was handed over to them in (bar the shifter). If anything Shimano/Madison should be offering a solution but they're not known for being overly helpful.


----------

